# Hey Guys



## Rank Zero (Apr 11, 2012)

Hey guys, My name is Bryce. I am fourteen and I am an inspired young writer. I joined because I am rather proud of my writing (Not trying to be egotistical  )
and I wanted others to read it, and comment on it and give me advice and support. My writings are very childish. The grammar and punctuation in them are terrible. But I try! My favorite story, which I will be posting, is a series called "The Bond," Which is an action, adventure, fantasy story. Please read the series whenever I put it on here and follow the story whenever I post the new chapters, which will be uploaded on Mondays weekly.  Until next time, Bryce


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Apr 11, 2012)

Welcome Bryce! I joined when I was 12, so just know that you'll find it beneficial. Save your work, unfortunately I posted mine and it got removed (too old?). Not that it matters.

Cheers!


----------



## Crash_Tomas (Apr 11, 2012)

Welcome to the site, Bryce.

If you know your punctuation and grammar is on the poor side, I suggest trying to focus on improving it. Asking for help and tips on that will make you improve a lot faster. "Writing, to be effective, must follow closely the thoughts of the writer, but necessarily in the order in which those thoughts occur." (The Elements of Style)

Good luck!


----------

